# Last Level of Crysis Tac Gun won't Lock



## Freestylingford

I am at the last bass and when I am told to use the tac gun it will not lock on. 

No matter what I try. Is this something that a lot of people on here are experiencing? I have read on other places when I google it that some people get this glitch at higher resolution but I am only at 1280 1024. Game play is not too choppy just when his main cannon blasts the little Jet hull that I take cover in.


----------



## kobaj

...Its the fricken tac gun. Literally a nuke in gun form. Now I havnt played more then just the demo (and the editor) so I may be missing something, but how do you miss with a nuke gun?!


----------



## Freestylingford

It has to lock on or it won't shoot. Its not an issue of missing with it its a matter of being able to use it period.


----------



## kobaj

Oh, woops. For some reason in the demo it didnt need to lock onto anything to shoot. Who knows, hope you get it fixed (and hope it doesnt happen to me when I get my copy :O) .


----------



## Archangel

it ONLY locks on the final boss..  you cant run around and nuke little enemies with it.  (only the huge parts of the battleship in the end, after its shield is disrupted)   that why you can carry it as 2rd weapon around with you, so the normal gameplay isnt affected having to carry something you have to use for the last boss.  (nvm, you are on the last boss)

you're aiming at the shoulders of that boss tough?


----------



## Freestylingford

Its was my fault i was aiming for the center hole I finished the game a few hours ago.


----------

